# hlep ID a painted mantella



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

Can anyone tell if this is M. baroni or M. madagascariensis????
I already have an opinion but not real sure about it, any other thoughts would be great! Thanks 

Nate


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

it is a pretty dark picture, but body shape and leg markings is telling me it is madagascariensis. If you can get a picture in more light, maybe even use the flash or something, I can give you better guess. Look at the eye, if it has any brown in it at all, it is most probably a madagascariensis. Take care,

ed parker


----------

